# Sketch of a dog



## ankitrn (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new on this forum and made a sketch last semester which took me about a week to complete. I'm currently working on another sketch and hope it'll turn out to be good!  

PS: chip in your comments and suggestions regarding areas I need for improvement if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great work ankitrn!


----------

